# Welk Desert Oasis owner update



## Villa holiday (Apr 13, 2012)

I was contacted and met with Outfielders Resort Group representative.  He wanted to offer me a 'take or leave it' offer to convert my timeshare RED week to Platinum points 120,000.  The cost was $3195.00.  Financing available at 9.99%.  Apparently this would result in an overlay to my deed and I would still be on title with Welk Desert Oasis.  I was told my week/unit in my contract would not change.  I did not take them up on this offer.  I use this week primarily for trade into II.  Has anyone else been approached?


----------



## Guitarmom (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so excited to read your post, Villa Holiday. We own what I consider to be THE sweet spot with Welk: a two bedroom lockoff floating week at Villas On The Green. Every six months or so, "Welk" (or maybe Outfielders Resort Group") calls, wanting to "explain some internal changes."

We keep saying "No thanks," but they keep calling. I figured from reading TUGBBS that they wanted to upgrade us to points. Please, tell me what they said? I can't imagine why I'd want to pay money to give up my sweet spot!


----------



## Villa holiday (Apr 15, 2012)

Guitarmom said:


> I am so excited to read your post, Villa Holiday. We own what I consider to be THE sweet spot with Welk: a two bedroom lockoff floating week at Villas On The Green. Every six months or so, "Welk" (or maybe Outfielders Resort Group") calls, wanting to "explain some internal changes."
> 
> We keep saying "No thanks," but they keep calling. I figured from reading TUGBBS that they wanted to upgrade us to points. Please, tell me what they said? I can't imagine why I'd want to pay money to give up my sweet spot!



The rep tried to sweeten the offer by expressing that with the points system I would then be able to 1) have the day use at Escondido that I was supposed get - only got one year and then they would not renew.  2) able to trade into Welk Esc, Branson, Cabo without going thru II.  3) be able to sell my week if under the points system.  I  did not want to throw additional $$ on this property.  I use it for trade-it seems to provide me good trade with II.


----------



## Guitarmom (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's good to be armed with knowledge before they start the hard sell. None of those reasons would tempt me, so I will now feel more free to meet with them. Of course, I won't invite them to my home -- I'd rather get free theater tickets by hearing about the "internal changes" when I'm actually at Welk.

Here's my secret. We actually did relent a while back and say that we would meet with one of their reps in our home. We both re-arranged our schedules to meet their availability, and then the rep never showed up. Now when they call trying to set up an appointment, I tell them that I'm really sorry. I tell them the whole no-show story, then say that we've already re-arranged our lives to meet them once and that we're not prone to do so again! It works really well. I suspect his excuse is not in their script. <hee hee hee>


----------



## Villa holiday (Apr 15, 2012)

Guitarmom said:


> Thank you so much. It's good to be armed with knowledge before they start the hard sell. None of those reasons would tempt me, so I will now feel more free to meet with them. Of course, I won't invite them to my home -- I'd rather get free theater tickets by hearing about the "internal changes" when I'm actually at Welk.
> 
> Here's my secret. We actually did relent a while back and say that we would meet with one of their reps in our home. We both re-arranged our schedules to meet their availability, and then the rep never showed up. Now when they call trying to set up an appointment, I tell them that I'm really sorry. I tell them the whole no-show story, then say that we've already re-arranged our lives to meet them once and that we're not prone to do so again! It works really well. I suspect his excuse is not in their script. <hee hee hee>



The rep said that the resort would offer no lower than about $7000 for the point conversion and that his company would be able to cut that pretty much in half due to 'low overhead, etc'.  Coming to the house was a little different but worked well for our busy schedule.  Glad we did not convert to the point system as there as was no benefit unless you want to exchange into the WELK system.


----------



## Guitarmom (Apr 16, 2012)

Some day when we sit through their "internal change" update, I'll let you know the dollar amount they give us. It makes no sense to me that the fellow who comes to the house would have *lower* overhead. The Welk on-site reps are, well, on-site selling to everyone.

Here's something else that doesn't make sense. I have a vague memory of reading that if we Welk owners don't convert to points, we might lose the ability to trade. Don't remember where I read it, but I believe it simply cannot be true so long as RCI and/or II stay in business. And a week or two at Welk San Diego isn't exactly distasteful even if I can't trade.

Again let me thank you for all your info. I have been really, really curious about the sales pitch they give. I can totally understand why a fixed week owner would be interested in the point system. But as a floating week owner, I just couldn't imagine why I'd change over.


----------



## Guitarmom (May 11, 2012)

Hi Villa Holiday --

We're at Welk San Diego this week, and we said "yes" to the "owner's update." I wrote a full description under the Points System Discussions>Other Point Systems section. They were definitely hard sell and not only wanted us to convert, but to buy more points, too. We declined. Thank you for letting us know what to expect.

Oddly enough, their biggest selling point was that we "own a dinosaur." The funniest part of that line is that we always call ourselves dinosaurs as we are long time computer professionals and, at out age, that makes us dinosaurs. Bad sales pitch for THIS couple!


----------

